# Your wish is my command



## LazyRach

Hi everyone!  Can anyone help me with a Romanian translation for 'Your wish is my command'?  Using the WordReference dictionaries, I've come up with

Dorinta ta este comanda mea.

But this doesn't give many results when I Google it.  Can anyone confirm if it's correct?  Or is there a better translation?

(Sorry, I don't really speak any Romanian, I just want to be able to say this to a Romanian friend!)

Mulţumesc!

Rachel


----------



## jazyk

Dorința ta e/este poruncă pentru mine.


----------



## farscape

*Poruncă*is a bit archaic but might work depending on the context  I’d use *ordin*  (Dorinţa ta e ordin pentru mine) or something more formal or  tongue-in-cheek: Dorinţa ta e literă de lege pentru mine (Your wish is  the letter of the low for me).

Later,

.


----------



## Mihai190

jazyk said:


> Dorința ta e/este poruncă pentru mine.



This is the most commonly used form.


----------



## jillheaven

jazyk said:


> Dorința ta e/este poruncă pentru mine.



I subscribe, this is the version I'd use too


----------



## misadro

_ Dorința ta e lege pentru mine. _


----------



## Trisia

misadro said:


> _ Dorința ta e lege pentru mine. _


Yeah, that's the way I know it, too.


----------

